
Let go of Awk/cut – an alternative to columnar text extraction - Queue29
https://sethops1.net/post/extract-columns-with-fields/
======
nmfisher
I'll give you my awk when you pry it from my cold, dead hands.

------
banku_brougham
i havent tried it yet, but the demo page isn’t showing why i should release my
grip on awk.

